
The FBI has no trouble spying on encrypted communications - gexos
http://boingboing.net/2015/09/29/the-fbi-has-no-trouble-spying.html
======
unimpressive
Requesting the article be changed to
[https://theintercept.com/2015/09/28/hacking/](https://theintercept.com/2015/09/28/hacking/)
which seems to be this articles source.

